# Treatment Abroad?



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi

Anyone in lancashire having to look abroad for treatment?

Id be interested to hear from you and maybe share some experiences and ideas.

Take care all


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,

I'm not looking to go abroad just yet. I've got 3 attempts on NHS first.

But, my friend has just been to South Africa and came back with a BFP   She was thrilled with the treatment she received.

Good LUck

Em x


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

awwwww thanx for that

its so encoruaging  to hear positive news!!!
is she local? 
would you be able to find out where she got her scans etc?? 
i would more than appreciate it


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi

No, shes not local I'm afraid.

But I'm pretty sure she had all her scans done in SA.  They went for 3 weeks, so when they arrived she had a scan and then started stimming, had further scans up to egg collection etc.  After the embryos were put back they flew home, and then have found somewhere local to have 6 & 8 week scans.

When are you planning on going away for treatment?

Emma


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi there 

thanx for your reply again. i am hoping to have my 1st apt in Dec and treatment (as it were)  in Feb - half term hols. love and best wishes


----------



## Stomper (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi
I am also looking at DE in Spain & was wondering if you could tell me where you got your tests done before your initial consultation. We are in Manchester & although we did have tests done at St Mary's a while ago, the Spanish Clinics will not accept them as they are now more than 6 months old!

Also, where did you arrange to have your scans etc ...?

I hope you don't mind me asking all these questions (it's only my second post on this site so I hope I'm doing it right!)

Look forward to hearing from you ...

Thanks
Laurie


----------



## ashjee (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Laurie

                   Welcome to the thread 
I actually had my blood screening done at Institute Marques in Barcelona it was a fraction of the cost as it was here. I was quoted aprx 700 pounds for a full blood screening package from my consultant on a private basis and IM charged me just 259 pounds  for the tests that they required for treatment. so my cons advised me to get my tests done in spain. my scans are going to be done by my consultant here in bburn as i live in lancashire just 22 miles from manchester. my consultant aslo said that he will prescribe the meds that i need too after my treatment if my transfer is successful. i hope that i have answered some of your questions hun. do please ask if you need to know anything else

love ashjee


----------



## lilli (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Laurie (and Ashjee from the IM thread)
I've had treatment is Spain at Instituto Marques in Barcelona too, it was all so easy and they are very nice and speak good English.
I managed to get some of my blood tests (HIV and Syphilis and a urine test for Clamydia) done at the local sexual health clinic for free, I asked for copies of the tests which they gave to me no problem, although took a week or two.
I then got the remained done though my GP, I was a bit sneaky as when I originally asked the Practice manager she said as it was private IVF they would not do them, however I booked an appointment with a locum GP and they took the rest there an then. My Dh goes to a different practice and booked an appt with his Gp who did the lot no questions asked! But as Ashjee said you can always get them done over there

I found a brilliant place in Stockport for Ultrasound scans called Ultrasound Now they are very slightly cheaper than other places and if you go back for more scans you get 20% discount. Beware not all private ultrasound places do the transvaginal scan. The sonographers there been fantastic, very experienced and have worked at MFS and Wythenshaw hospital in the past. I used to go to MFS so the first time I used them for a scan but have converted to Ultrasound Now. 

I also used Casualty Plus at the Alexander Hospital in Cheadle for my beta hcg blood test, it did cost approx £60 but results are back in a couple of hours.

It's worth asking your GP if they are prepared to prescribe medication for you, as at IM you are given patches and pressaries for the treatment and some to last you till after the 2ww but if you get a BFP you have to stay on them for another 70 days. Most people get their GP's to prescribe them but mine refused so it was a big hassle. You can buy them in a chemist over the counter in Spain and I wished I had done that as its much cheaper than arranging a private prescription.

Good luck in what you decide and really hope all goes well for you. If you've got any other questions just PM me, I know how daunting it all is when setting out with treatment abroad.

Love Lilli


----------

